# Whirlpool Microwave Range Light bulb LED conversion question



## willitwork

So I have a Whirlpool model WMH32519FS-0 that normally takes a light bulb - 8206232A under the range side that is 40w. I wanted to switch the bulb to an LED and conserve energy or maybe even just keep it on at all times as an LED.

I found what should be a suitable replacement in [Kakanuo E17 LED Bulb Microwave Oven Light Dimmable 4 Watt Warm White 3000K 72X3014SMD AC110-130V] on Amazon and made the swap.

My concern is, now that the swap has been made, The light went from 3 settings OFF-LOW-HIGH into a now new 3 setting LOW-MED-HIGH
and there is now no way to actually turn the light off. Should this concern me? Or does this mean that there was always a charge going to the socket and thus meaning it was always pulling some wattage from the factory bulb even though it was off? or has this created a mismatch issue where the bulb is pulling power that it should not be pulling that could be of concern?

Thanks in advance for any insight into this.


----------



## Mozzis

I have the exact same problem. People with other older Whirlpool microwaves and problems with the light fixed it by replacing the control board. But no one else I found has this exact problem.



willitwork said:


> So I have a Whirlpool model WMH32519FS-0 that normally takes a light bulb - 8206232A under the range side that is 40w. I wanted to switch the bulb to an LED and conserve energy or maybe even just keep it on at all times as an LED.
> 
> I found what should be a suitable replacement in [Kakanuo E17 LED Bulb Microwave Oven Light Dimmable 4 Watt Warm White 3000K 72X3014SMD AC110-130V] on Amazon and made the swap.
> 
> My concern is, now that the swap has been made, The light went from 3 settings OFF-LOW-HIGH into a now new 3 setting LOW-MED-HIGH
> and there is now no way to actually turn the light off. Should this concern me? Or does this mean that there was always a charge going to the socket and thus meaning it was always pulling some wattage from the factory bulb even though it was off? or has this created a mismatch issue where the bulb is pulling power that it should not be pulling that could be of concern?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight into this.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

willitwork said:


> or has this created a mismatch issue where the bulb is pulling power that it should not be pulling that could be of concern?


The bulb has a threaded base with two conductors. 
The new bulb can't just "pull" power-- the socket continuously HAS power, but it's typically so low in (what is labelled) the "off" position that it doesn't light a filament bulb.

This is why it's often a good idea to unplug an appliance rather than just assume that the "off" really means "off", when replacing bulbs, as you might accidentally receive a shock.


----------



## FRITZHID

It's trickle by power used for the dimming circuit in that model, with incan bulbs, a small amount of power is leaked by to power three dimmer circuit itself, it's low but often enough to cause LED bulbs to glow slightly.


----------



## night.hoodie

I misconstrued the thread title, and came here hoping to see they sell whirlpool microwave range flashlights at Sears next to the X-ray range flashlights. But then... oh, you're asking about replacing an oven lamp. Carry on!


----------

